# runtime, jdk6, Eclipse



## mertersli (20. Jan 2007)

hi java-checker!

hab mir da neue jdk6 installiert und nun funkt mein eclipse nicht mehr
beim starten kommt immer die fehlermeldung das unter dem pfad eclipse/runtime/java...
keine runtime installiert ist - obwohl ichd as ja getan hab!!??

nun hab ich aber die runtime ja installiert und in der umgebungsvariable den richtigen pfad eingegeben
kann es sein das sich mein altes eclipse (vom herbst 05) mit dem neuen jdk6 nicht verträgt??
hab deshalb probiert das eclipse weil es normal (eclipse-symbol doppelklicken)nicht zu starten geht über die startup jar-file zu starten 
- macht das nen unterschied als wie wenn ich eclipse normal starte???
jedenfalls kann ich auf diesem weg eclipse starten - probleme gibts nur wenn ich projekte starten möchte - auf einmal werden teile der gui nicht angezeigt etc. was unter dem alten jdk funktioniert hat, bitte hilfe!!

wär schön wenn mir wer helfen könnte, müsst das bis mo zum laufen brinhen
gruss


----------



## Beni (20. Jan 2007)

Äh hä? Also ich habe JDK 1.6 installiert, und Eclipse hat sich nicht beschwert.

Welche Umgebungsvariable meinst du? Ausser einem Eintrag direkt im Eclipse-Einstellungendialog muss man nichts ändern, um Java 1.6 in Eclipse zu benutzen.

Eine Neuinsallation der JDKs kann durcheinander gebrachte Pfäde vielleicht wieder sortieren.


----------



## mertersli (20. Jan 2007)

'Ausser einem Eintrag direkt im Eclipse-Einstellungendialog muss man nichts ändern, um Java 1.6 in Eclipse zu benutzen.'

wo ändert man das?? kannja nicht das eclipse starten??
bitte help!
lg


----------



## Beni (20. Jan 2007)

In Eclipse: Window > Preferences > Java > Installed JREs

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen alles zu deinstallieren, und nochmal sauber zu installieren (zumal ich immernoch nicht weiss, was die Umgebungsvariable sein soll).


----------

